# Art by offenders, secure patients and detainees



## ash (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone been to see this at the Royal festival Hall. It is an exhibition by the Koestler trust who support and award art work from people in prison and other secure environments.  It is free and the work is very powerful.  Fantastic stuff.

www.*koestlertrust*.org.uk/pages/uk*2011*/exhib*2011*.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah yes, someone (I forget who  )was telling me all about this the other day. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been to the exhibit the past few years, but it's always been in the Southbank centre, has it moved then?

Definitely worth seeing, always found there's been some interesting, challenging, disturbing and just plain weird art mixed up together, and liked the way they got prisoners curating it and stuff last year.  Seeing art done by children locked up in asylum detention centres was most unsettling n upsetting


----------



## ash (Oct 18, 2011)

I went with some people who had experienced 'secure environments' and they were quite tearful the work was very emotional.


----------



## ash (Oct 18, 2011)

Riklet said:


> I've been to the exhibit the past few years, but it's always been in the Southbank centre, has it moved then?



The RFH is at the southbank so probably in the same place


----------



## Thraex (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks ash. I shall pop along to this. Been a few times, and really wanted to buy one of the pieces a couple of years ago...too much bloody dithering tho'.

Some are really powerfull, others humerous and some just WTF, but well worth a look.


----------



## ash (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes there were some humorous ones. I liked 'Lowry on Prozac' and a few others I can't recall.


----------



## clicker (Oct 21, 2011)

good...saw this last year and well worth going back to see more this year....loved the huge yellow hook - a - duck....and a sad painting of a crying clown last year....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im going to see don mccullins exhibition at the IWM on wednesday, so I think I'll go and have a look at this too.


----------

